# Air box filling up with oil. (Yes i have a catch can) NEED HELP.



## 06REDGRIZZ (Mar 6, 2009)

What up guys its been a while since i been on here and i need to hear some other opinoins on why my air box is still filling up with oil. I have the YFZ catch can, the drain for the can is routed to the intake inspection cover on the reap cylinder. Heres the story. Yesterday one of my friends and i was riding some wheelies like we always do. (he has a brute exactly like mine with all the same mods including a catch can) While we were holding out a long wheelie my air box filled up with so much oil it started missing and of the front end came down. It missed for a second then cleared up. Ran fine but the air box had so much oil in it i could not do WOT without it sucking more oil down the throttle bodies. What do i need to do different besides not riding wheelies cause thats not going to happen. :saevilw:


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

Sounds like your catch can is filling with oil to the point that it's still getting in the air box. Maybe a bigger catch can? where did you mount the catch can? could you include a pic, so we can see what you're working with? I'm sure there is a solution to this problem.


----------



## hfdbuck09 (Oct 22, 2010)

i understand that you still route the catch can to the airbox but why? why not have the catch can completely by itself? route a line off the top of the catch can up to the snorks or in your pod with a little filter on it. i got a built motor and just have a line up to my snorks and havent had a prob with oil over flowing or anything.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

We need to see pics of how you routed your lines, mounted the can, and how you did the return.


----------



## kawboy1 (Aug 25, 2010)

You have it routed wrong if your still getting oil in the air box. 

With the catch can mod you take the stock hose that goes to the air box and remove it from there(seal air box fitting where the stk hose was). 

Extend it so it goes to the catch can which from memory is the middle nipple on the catch can, bottom one goes back to the rear head (drain back) and top one is the vent. 

I run a small filter on the top one but don't have snorks, if you do have snorks you could run the vent up into them.


----------



## hfdbuck09 (Oct 22, 2010)

well i reviewed the how to and it has it routed to the airbox. middle one to airbox, bottom to stock hose, and top capped off. to me that dont make sense. what kawboy said is what i was describing, that makes more sinse than having it routed like the how to thread has it.


----------



## kawboy1 (Aug 25, 2010)

I have'nt looked at the thread but if it is how you described above then that is NOT the correct way of doing it......what would be the point of that??? 

The whole idea of the catch can mod is to eliminate oil blowing into the air box. Do what I said above and your good to go.


----------



## hfdbuck09 (Oct 22, 2010)

thats what im sayin. lol! take a look at it and see what you think of it. imo its a good start but in the end it got taken in the wrong direction. ther was no point in that mod since all it did was create an airbox basically for the crank case. imo the yzf can, the bottom nipple should have a hose connected to one of the inspection plates, middle nipple should be connected to the stock crank case hose, and the top nipple (where desrcibed in the how to) shouldnt be capped it should have another hose connected to it and run up by your snorkles or run to the pod with a filter connected to it. and in know way should it be cnnected to the airbox, as stated by me and kawboy that defeats he purpose of the mod


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Guys, there are several ways to do the catch can mod. One of then here, which is mine, is a carbon copy of how Yamaha did theirs on the YFZ450. It works perfectly for stock engines with runing normaly. That design also still gives the crankcase the venting it was designed to by the engineers. Without that small vacuum the airbox offers, there is no way to have positive gas removal. Its a very poor system as is anyway

Now on another note, if you intent to spend all day with the noise in the air you will get lots of oil up to the can, more then it can hold and you eventualy will get some in the box. For those guys, yes, you better F' the positive crankcase venting and go for hose with a filter on top run to your pod or the top of the snorkle and a second return to a valve cover. It'l hold more oil that way too and you can ride longer wheelies. 

Just one other FYI, at about 58 degrees, the oil pump's pickup is dangeriously close sucking air, and it won't take much oil loss in the crankcase for that to happen...and you know what that means for rod bearings. Another good reason to have a oil pressure gauge. You see it dropping, time to get all fours back on the ground for a while.


----------



## kawboy1 (Aug 25, 2010)

Point taken nm and as I said I have not seen the writeup but if he is having the trouble he says he is then all he needs to do is mod it how I said and he will be fine.

Interesting fact about the 58 degrees thing....thanks for sharing.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

kawboy1 said:


> Point taken nm and as I said I have not seen the writeup but if he is having the trouble he says he is then all he needs to do is mod it how I said and he will be fine.
> 
> Interesting fact about the 58 degrees thing....thanks for sharing.


I guess it happins to be where most of us find that balance point for wheelies. Found that tid-bit over on another site. The guys with oil pressure gauges say they watch theirs when doing wheelies and when it starts to fall off...they bring it down.


----------



## hfdbuck09 (Oct 22, 2010)

yes thats somthing i wouldnt have known. im in no way saying anybodies wrong just questioning the write up but you have interesting facts stated. you say it works for stock motors, does that exclude pipe, snorkles, jet kit, and a cdi? cause in his sig he doesnt state that he has a built motor, and ive read a few threads just like this one where this yzf mod was done but still getting oil in the airbox. i guess im asking you to enlighten me on the write up and how the way its suggested could be right? im in here to learn not bash


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

hfdbuck09 said:


> yes thats somthing i wouldnt have known. im in no way saying anybodies wrong just questioning the write up but you have interesting facts stated. you say it works for stock motors, does that exclude pipe, snorkles, jet kit, and a cdi? cause in his sig he doesnt state that he has a built motor, and ive read a few threads just like this one where this yzf mod was done but still getting oil in the airbox. i guess im asking you to enlighten me on the write up and how the way its suggested could be right? im in here to learn not bash


No worries. By stock I ment no BBKs or cams...things that cause extra ring leakage and higher crankcase pressures...which means higher flows through the vent tube..pushing higher volumns of oil on wheelies and high RPM runs. Of course if an engine is warn-out, the ring leakage (blow-by) will be high too so...that's kinda a catch-22. Anyway, 90% of the time one installed like the YFZ will work just fine. But there are those other 10% that need the other way....the ones that need to stay well away from the airbox. Looks like this might be one of those.


----------



## hp488 (Sep 23, 2009)

I ran mine from the crankcase to the pod with a small filter on it and have not had any problem with oil coming to the top, no catch can on mine.


----------



## hfdbuck09 (Oct 22, 2010)

i understand. me and hp488 are the same, i dont have a catch can but almost same concept. ive had no probs w/ my setup. but with my other motor i was about to have to do a catch can cause it started to burp up oil. but new motor diff mods have no prob with just a ccv mod.


----------



## kawboy1 (Aug 25, 2010)

OP have a look at the pic in post #7 in the link, thats how I have mine setup except I run a filter on the top vent......thats how you need to do it. http://www.kawieriders.com/forum/kawasaki-kfx700-v-force/86481-about-catch-can-bypass.html


----------



## 06REDGRIZZ (Mar 6, 2009)

thanks for the info guys ill get some pics of it later this afternoon didn’t have a chance last night to get them. as far as why i have my vent for the catch can ran back to the air box is because i don’t really want to put a external filter on it. reason being is if its ran back to the air box you use the filter you already have and the air box is already snorkeled so no need to run a ugly filter up with the snorks. I think my problem is in the routing of my lines. meaning i think my return line is to restricted ( i hope) i have a few ideas to try before i route the vent up to a filter but thats last resort.


----------



## hfdbuck09 (Oct 22, 2010)

actually the line you have in the airbox isnt filtered unless you have it run through the filter itself. you still get dirty air and dust in that line cause the filter doesnt filter the whole airbox it filters just the carbs. let us know how it goes


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

hfdbuck09 said:


> actually the line you have in the airbox isnt filtered unless you have it run through the filter itself. you still get dirty air and dust in that line cause the filter doesnt filter the whole airbox it filters just the carbs. let us know how it goes


If he put it back to the original port it comes out inside the filter so he's good. If its on the side, then you are right and he should put a small filter pac over it. I did for now but its going back to the original port next time I have the plastics off.

Here is what I put on there for now. I oil the pad with some old K&N filter oil. Think I'll use some foam filter oil next time. Maybe it won't work its way to the bottom.


----------



## 06REDGRIZZ (Mar 6, 2009)

i put mine back in the original port under the filter.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

06REDGRIZZ said:


> i put mine back in the original port under the filter.


Good.


----------



## 06REDGRIZZ (Mar 6, 2009)

well i found the problem. my can had some how came loose and was lying flat instead of straight up and down and my return line was higher than my vent so it had no other choice but to drain threw the vent. going to fix it for good this time with my own can instead of that cheap plastic yfz can.


----------

